
Dive Into HTML 5 preview (by Mark Pilgrim) - bd
http://diveintohtml5.org/
======
jsonscripter
↜ Invisible canvas

Haha this book looks amazing and beautiful.

~~~
hailpixel
It combines the right amount of clean code and tongue-in-cheek sass. Perfect
so far.

~~~
lamby
Indeed, looks beautiful. Needs more Junicode though!

------
rufo
This might be the first tech book I'll appreciate more from reading online
than from a printed page.

~~~
Tarks
I've always felt bad about this, I'm 21, grew up with a computer etc but if
I'm going to be doing a lot of reading I'll take a printed page every time.

Sometimes I feel guilty for printing out online essays etc, I'd like to try an
ebook reader/kindle but I'm a poor student ^_^

~~~
sho
Whatever you do, don't buy a laser printer. If you're anything like me, the
combination of feeling a great sense of satisfaction at how fast the things
are (still!) and liking reading pages more than the screen will lead you to
print out _everything_.

------
GeneralMaximus
I love Mark's writing. I learned Python from Dive Into Python a few years back
(when I was still in high school).

His writing is simple and concise. Clean, just like Python code :)

------
gchpaco
The typography here is very interesting; I'm quite curious now how the final
book will look after typesetting.

------
feverishaaron
I dig the multicat feature in HTML 5. I'll have to use that one.

------
defunkt
The canvas chapter is great. Can't wait for him to finish it.

~~~
ionfish
Yeah, it inspired me to spend an hour at lunch messing around with canvas. I
can see some really nice uses for it as a tool for progressive enhancement—for
example, you could replace a table of values with a histogram in browsers that
support canvas and have JavaScript enabled.

------
known
More about HTML 5 in <http://www.xul.fr/en/html5/firefox-3.5.php>

